# Do you know: Psychopsos Papilio?



## kestrelcalling (Apr 17, 2019)

There's an amazing shop a town over where one can always find hidden gems... Or not so hidden gems as well lol

Ive lucked out before, finding my beautiful Paphiopedilum there.
Today they had another beauty to show me: the butterfly orchid NFS but of course a juvenile counterpart to lighten my wallet. 

I have never owned one let alone seen one aside from shows. Does anyone here have some tips for successful care?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 17, 2019)

It’s related to oncidiums (AOS) culture sheet below. Don’t cut off the flower spike as it will continue to bloom


http://www.aos.org/AOS/media/Content-Images/PDFs/oncidium.pdf


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 17, 2019)

My general impression is that they are fairly easy to grow (relative to other orchids) but they are fussy, finicky drama queens when it comes to repotting. So, it's best to use mixes that last awhile, and then a very gentle approach when it actually comes time to repot.


----------



## chris20 (Apr 17, 2019)

I have a rather large plant and I agree they are fairly easy to grow. Mine is planted in a bark mix in a clay pot. It gets medium light and I thoroughly water/flush the plant when needed, about once a week in winter and twice a week in summer. The plant produced only one or two spikes until it filled the pot and now each new growth sends up a spike, currently 9 spikes. It does not bloom at all in winter so I let it stay drier with little fertilizer. I repotted it successfully by “potting on”
Into a larger pot with new media around the sides. If you happen to break a spike the plant will branch and regrow another.


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2019)

I grew them a long time ago on cork mounts and
they did quite well.


----------



## kestrelcalling (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks everyone! All very helpful! <3


----------



## Achamore (Apr 18, 2019)

I have the primary cross of Psychopsis Kalihi, bought it 3 or 4 years ago. I agree with everything said above, have found to my surprise that I have not killed it (I'm bad with Paphs...) and it has been in more or less continual bloom for the past 3 years. First with the one spike that it had when I bought it (at a show in England, from a good German grower) and now it has a 2nd growth and 2nd spike. Looked after well, the one spike will produce sequential blooms for up to 15 years - I'm told this is the longest-blooming spike in the orchid family. I care for it like Chris describes, in my warm section. But mine produced blooms all through the winter - all year around in fact. Typically 5 weeks between blooms. Kalihi is a cross of papilio and krameriana.


----------

